# anyone else do a ponytail?



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I've always preferred the ponytail to the usual dome cut up top but I don't know anyone else who does this, other than the show dogs who have more elaborate ponytails.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A lot of us here let our dogs topknots grow! Molly has a very large collection of bows! LOL! Not just a showdog thing if you look around in this forum!! Many discussions on banding Hahaha!
Your baby looks cute! She looks like she has a great coat too!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

See now I can't do the bows because I already get enough grief from my friends for going with a small furry poodle rather than a manly dog like a pit bull or at least an aussie. If I did the bow they'd disown me. That's why I got her black bands. More manly.

Anyway, many poodles in town, but Syd's the only one around her with a ponytail. Literally, I have not seen one other poodle with a ponytail in person. Even on poodle day I can't recall more than a handful out of the 800 poos that were there. I really do wonder why more folks don't do it. They don't take any maintenance, so it must be that most people don't like how it looks?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! That amazes me! I'm in San Diego and if you have a little dog with lots of hair it has a hairbow here! LOL! And usually either a T-Shirt or a Bandana too! ( I don't dress my Molly cuz she would get too warm!)
Of course I can understand it if you are a guy but what about all those other poodles...maybe the groomers there just go ahead and do basic poodle cuts and the owners have no imagination! You're right though, it doesn't really take any more time to do if you're brushing your dog anyway!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I see yorkies, maltese, and shih tzus with ponytails and bows and bling collars and shirts, but I have not seen a single poodle in town with a ponytail. And only labs outnumber poodles here, there are a lot of poodles in town.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like her bow-free look better too.  lol

But it started me thinkin' abt bands... and leather. And that took me back to my boy scout days and 'woggles'.

Here's some interesting ones made out of Birch branches... and polished, hollowed out stone in the bottom pic. But once u see them, it's easy to think of other things u could use. A piece of highly polished copper pipe, maybe. Or a funky little piece of aluminum pipe holding up the ponytail???

A great masculine look! :yin-yang: lol


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I've never really seen them in ponytails before... That pic of your dog was adorable though! I think it'd look funny on a standard... and I think it does take more maintenance having a big tk as opposed to just a bit rounded. I'd imagine you have to brush it regularely
I have nothing against brushing, do it everyday but I just doubt most people would care enough to


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

I band my spoo Kayla's head and sometimes put a bow in. I take out the bands every morning and comb it out. She lays perfectly still until I tell her that she's beautiful. Here's a picture of her with no bow but with her favorite toy. I know the look is not for everyone but I love it on my girl.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Debra J said:


> I band my spoo Kayla's head and sometimes put a bow in. I take out the bands every morning and comb it out. She lays perfectly still until I tell her that she's beautiful. Here's a picture of her with no bow but with her favorite toy. I know the look is not for everyone but I love it on my girl.


That's an elaborate showdog style topknot, I can't do those lol. I just grab her hair and put a band on it. Quite often it's way off center, like how a french mime might wear a beret cocked to the side.



Sawyersmomma said:


> and I think it does take more maintenance having a big tk as opposed to just a bit rounded. I'd imagine you have to brush it regularely
> I have nothing against brushing, do it everyday but I just doubt most people would care enough to


It's no maintenance at all, just have to take out the band and run a comb through the hair once a day so it doesn't mat, literally takes me 10-15 seconds. But again I don't do an elaborate knot, just band it up like Pebbles from flintstones.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Debra, kayla is beautiful! I love her top knot. It is a lot of work, but so pretty!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

She does remind me of Pebbles...just stick a bone in it! I think she's adorable with a ponytail.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Debra J said:


> I band my spoo Kayla's head and sometimes put a bow in. I take out the bands every morning and comb it out. She lays perfectly still until* I tell her that she's beautiful.*


You speak the truth; she sure is* BEAUTIFUL!!*:beauty:


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your compliments. If she wasn't willing to sit still trust me I would not be doing it every morning especially with two others to also brush out. The way I look at it if I had a daughter with long hair I would take the time to brush and put her hair up. So I do it for spoo and get the bonus that she never talks back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

The dogs don't object to the rubber band? I'd love to do that, but I can't get Jazz to leave her bands/bows in for more than a few minutes after she comes back from the groomer. Maybe if she had more hair on top?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz gets rubberbands. He likes them. I think they learn that with a band they can see. He doesn't bother them at all, but he is used to them.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

JudyD said:


> The dogs don't object to the rubber band? I'd love to do that, but I can't get Jazz to leave her bands/bows in for more than a few minutes after she comes back from the groomer. Maybe if she had more hair on top?


I dont use rubberbands because they're so hard to take off. I use bands covered in something, feels like fabric but I don't know exactly what it is. I have thicker human ones, and Syd's groomer also gave me a bag of thinner coated bands in all colors.

She did object to her hair being tied up the first few times but she got used to it. I also tie it fairly loose so it doesn't pull at her hair. At this point I think she likes the band because it keeps the hair out of her eyes, if I take the band off she'll come to me and lie down between my legs and put her head on my thigh in hair-band-putting-on position.

It was sort of a pain waiting for the hair to grow long enough to band easily. This phase:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the look and I like the black bands too, it is different. She has such a pretty face and this shows it off. She is a very pretty color. I am glad it is not too much work as I may try it sometime. The growing out can't be fun. How long did it take?


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> The growing out can't be fun. How long did it take?


I can't even remember because she's been in the ponytail so long. Not too long. It was possible to band her hair fairly early on but it was hard because there was so little hair to get ahold of. And then it just got easier from there on out.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

I love the ponytail look and intend to grow tricky's top knot so I can put it in a pony tail. Oh won't like it, but seeing as its very rare he walks her, tough


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Love that look....if I had a female standard, that would be her look!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Lola has a pony... I prefer a pony as well.... Only diff is that I band it differently.... I'll snap a pic and post tomorrow


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Kayla* is absolutely beautiful - that is one amazing topknot!


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

Minnie said:


> *Kayla* is absolutely beautiful - that is one amazing topknot!


Thanks she does have a head of hair. This is what she looks like when I take her bands out. It always makes me smile when I look at this picture. Thank goodness it's only for a few minutes everyday! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeph's never had a short tk in her life, this is from when she was younger before we went corded


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

My spoo had a pony topknot. Just recently trimmed it shorter. I was sick of her looking like she had eyebrows. She is only 8 months old. So now she looks like Johnny bravo. Or so my fiancé says. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

My little mix has a pony, bows when we're in the mood. It's not as big as some that are being posted as she's mixed with shih-tzu and that makes her hair too straight to hold itself up like a poodle's does.

I did just get a mini poodle and I'm trying to decide what to do as her hair grows out. I like the idea of her prancing around the OB ring with a huge top knot.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Quick question: Does tying the hair like this (banding and what not) help prevent mats from forming? Just curious as to why people do them


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

LOVE the pics in this thread!



taem said:


> I've always preferred the ponytail to the usual dome cut up top but I don't know anyone else who does this, other than the show dogs who have more elaborate ponytails.


My spoo, Dude, sports one and now that we have enough hair to do it, Im pretty sure Ill always keep the long TK even if we take his body down for summer. I love it! 



CT Girl said:


> I love the look and I like the black bands too, it is different. She has such a pretty face and this shows it off. She is a very pretty color. I am glad it is not too much work as I may try it sometime. The growing out can't be fun. How long did it take?


We still need more length for the look I really want, but in this photo Dude's had been growing out for 7 months.



Cosmogirl said:


> Love that look....if I had a female standard, that would be her look!


Dude's can pull it off, too! 



pinkteaji said:


> Quick question: Does tying the hair like this (banding and what not) help prevent mats from forming? Just curious as to why people do them


Its so they can see. If you want a head full of hair, then it comes with the territory. Otherwise, it falls right into their eyes.

Its hard too see Dude's band here and its messy at this point. It can look much nicer if I try. His can stay up for more than a week at a time. His hair rocks: It never mats! But anyway, here he is:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Kukukachoo!!!! Haven't seen ya around in a few weeks! Dude is lookin good! How's Daisy?


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Kayla is beautiful.... my boys top is long and I'm threatening to do this to him! But alas I just can't lol I'm going to have to get a girl .


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

kukukachoo said:


> LOVE the pics in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might just have to band Armani now!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Cosmogirl said:


> Kayla is beautiful.... my boys top is long and I'm threatening to do this to him! But alas I just can't lol I'm going to have to get a girl .


it might also help you to know that once it gets long enough you dont really see the band anymore, it kings falls back down over it and covers it up.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Kukukachoo!!!! Haven't seen ya around in a few weeks! Dude is lookin good! How's Daisy?


hi!!! we're all good! ive been super busy planning an event. it is monday so then i will finally have some more time to visit with all of you some more!


----------

